# Photos from the Olympia: VPX Booth and more!



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

http://www.vpxsports.com/olympia_2003.htm


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

I think I had my pic taken with most of those beautiful ladies and Tony Freeman.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 4, 2003)

Sweet!  Hey, what's in the bags?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2003)

OMG...I want to work for a supp company...free product and you get to hang out and flirt with hot women all day.  My goodness.  

BTW Eric, looking good!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

Damn Eric!  Why didn't you flex like this for me???


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

Love the pics of Arnold!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Damn Eric!  Why didn't you flex like this for me???



Damn, they got my bad arm!! LOL! My right tri is much bigger!


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Damn Eric!  Why didn't you flex like this for me???




'cus nobody took pics!!!!!!


I think,is what you said BUTTerfly!!!
   

BTW,great pics GP,now I see what you were talking about, when you were saying,it's gonna be a long weekend with the VPX Gurls!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

And this weekend we are in Atlanta for the Show of Strength. Damn...gotta hang with models again


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

...and complaining about it also!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

oh lordy.  gopro made me weak in the knees and i don't train legs 'til tonight!   

will there be a vpx booth at the Fit Expo in Pasadena. CA Feb 20-22?  It's held during the Ironman Pro Invitational.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Damn, they got my bad arm!! LOL! My right tri is much bigger!



that is your right tricep.


what happened to your forearm?


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and complaining about it also!!!



Its a rough life dude!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> oh lordy.  gopro made me weak in the knees and i don't train legs 'til tonight!
> 
> will there be a vpx booth at the Fit Expo in Pasadena. CA Feb 20-22?  It's held during the Ironman Pro Invitational.



Thansk darlin!

Yes, we will be there!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

does "we" mean you or VPX?  it'd be cool to meet you!


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Its a rough life dude!


But somebody has gotta do it!!!
I know,I know...

 
  AND YOU GET NO PITY FROM ME!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that is your right tricep.
> 
> 
> what happened to your forearm?



Actually its my left...the pic was flipped.

And about my forearm...I stopped all that masturbating and it shrunk.


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> does "we" mean you or VPX?  it'd be cool to meet you!



I'll be there too! Yes, we can meet!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> But somebody has gotta do it!!!
> I know,I know...




You got it!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

Cool Pics, Gopro!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

ah um j'bo is speechless for once in her life


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

and on top of dat,meeting up with all da lovelly ladies from da site!!!


 
Where do I sign up!!?


Looking for those implants,where did I put them...?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> And about my forearm...I stopped all that masturbating and it shrunk.



I would not know about that, I have always had a hot female on my side.


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I would not know about that, I have always had a hot female on my side.



Canines don't count. And you can just call those bitches.


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Cool Pics, Gopro!!!



Hey buddy...whats up? Glad you like the pics!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ah um j'bo is speechless for once in her life


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> and on top of dat,meeting up with all da lovelly ladies from da site!!!
> 
> 
> ...



The VIP tix to all the Olympia shows didn't hurt either!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Canines don't count. And you can just call those bitches.



that's a bold statement from a 'self admitted' ex-chronic-masturbater.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Great pics GP!  Lookin hot!


----------



## JJJ (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Actually its my left...the pic was flipped.
> 
> And about my forearm...I stopped all that masturbating and it shrunk.



If it was flipped, howcome the text read "REDLIN"? It should be flipped also


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> If it was flipped, howcome the text read "REDLIN"? It should be flipped also



because it wasn't! 

here is how it would look flipped:


----------



## JJJ (Nov 4, 2003)

So there must have been a joke in all that "left arm right armt flipped picture" I didnt pick up on...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

you stopped masterbating  sure you did


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2003)

btw Eric, I am just messing with you.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Right or left or whatever, the arm still looks hot


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> If it was flipped, howcome the text read "REDLIN"? It should be flipped also



You know what? I guess I'm wrong! Really remember them taking a left arm pic. Maybe it was a bicep shot. Oh well...sorry, my bad!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2003)

calm down Eric, no one is serious here, it's a good pic and your arm is impressive!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you stopped masterbating  sure you did


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> calm down Eric, no one is serious here, it's a good pic and your arm is impressive!



I'm calm. I was just really sure it was a left tri pic. Kidding me...I'm all smiles brother!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Right or left or whatever, the arm still looks hot



Well thank you kindly swetheart!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_



are you wearing gloves hun?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2003)

will you two just get a room already....


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ah um j'bo is speechless for once in her life



Didn't I tell you GP was a cutie???  Listen to me!!!  I know ALL!!!! 

You do look cute Eric... but I have always told you that....


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

you are a wise woman Sapphire!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> will you two just get a room already....



We have....thanks


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 4, 2003)

Yes I am wise.. Nikegurl..   

I think GP and JBo should not only get a room.. they should get married and have little musclehead babies with big arms and cute tushies.
But I should either maid of honor OR best woman.. I will be OK with either one....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

you are hilarious saph.
where the heck did that come from 
too funny.

*jenny clears throat*

Hello GP my name is Jenny   can i touch your tris


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

Uh,oh.Da Gurls are at it...
GP your life is being planned!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2003)

Oh girls - Gopro actually looks smaller in person. Its just a good camera angle.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

not what i heard


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Oh girls - Gopro actually looks smaller in person. Its just a good camera angle.



Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaze don't tell me that is what they have done wit ya LES...
 
Just a good camera angle????


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

so now he's taken and not as good in person....

i refuse to believe either.  gopro's a hottie.  my mind is made up. 

 

  (no one freak out.  i'm playing and promise before the entire im community not to stalk him!)


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 4, 2003)

Man...  GP's ears must be burning!!  I know he is loving this......

Les   I have met GP several times, he is my trainer, he IS HUGE!!!
He actually looks leaner to me in the pic than I remembered.  

Nike Gurl   GP is a really nice guy....

Jenny I still want to be maid of honor.......


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

Holy crap! Are me and J'bo already married? Am I huge or not so huge (thanks Les)? Did we at least consumate the marriage? 

J'bo-Nikegirl-Sapphire = my IM sweeties

I feel like Charlie and you are my angels!

Dero...stick around...I'm guessing more fun to come here!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Man...  GP's ears must be burning!!  I know he is loving this......
> 
> Les   I have met GP several times, he is my trainer, he IS HUGE!!!
> He actually looks leaner to me in the pic than I remembered.




It was a joke I met Gopro at the Olympia. And he was quite large


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm liking this one on the right! 

http://www.vpxsports.com/olympia2003/pages/DSCF7583F.htmL


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

You should have seen her in person


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

I wish, this year didn't turn out to be convenient


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Holy crap! Are me and J'bo already married? Did we at least consumate the marriage?



That was my thought exactely  

BTW Thanks for the 2 Karots  everyone including me loves it


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

i want to know why these girls dont have any muscle


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i want to know why these girls dont have any muscle



I was suprised too. Dont get me wrong- most of em were hotties for sure. But most were skinny chicks with boobies

I was even more suprised at the petiteness of the figure/fitness competitiors. Jenny Hendershot did a bice pose, and nothing peaked But her butt was looking mighty fine


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

Well i talked to Kary Odiatu yesterday and she told me that everyone in fitness knew that there was no competing against Susie and so most of them decided to come in a little softer and GO HARD for the Jan Tana GNC in a couple weeks. 
Kary is lookin WICKED now!

As for the girls with boobies and skinny...well i think that they need some muscle chicks in there  HEY GP dont you ?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice abs J'Bo When was that one taken?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks Les.
definately not taken this time of year 
last May before Nationals.

Is anyone coming to the CBBF Canadian Fitness and Figure Championships in Toronto in May? Come on Avante and VPX!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm liking this one on the right!
> 
> http://www.vpxsports.com/olympia2003/pages/DSCF7583F.htmL



We have the same taste 

Nice mid-section on this chick too.....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

NOW THATS A CHICK...holy hotness


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> It was a joke I met Gopro at the Olympia. And he was quite large


I figured ... actually GP is only 5'4 120 pds.  He made me swear not to tell!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> We have the same taste
> 
> Nice mid-section on this chick too.....




Holy Crap... those are awesome abs.... don't dig the fake boobies though... I know I know Guys.... you all love em... but  I think they look like grapefruits rammed under her skin.


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2003)

Bet them grapefruits feel great though


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

no i bet they feel like hard apples 

BTW Kuso your not comparing the overall figure winner to those last chicks are you? cause there is NO comparisons.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm liking this one on the right!
> 
> http://www.vpxsports.com/olympia2003/pages/DSCF7583F.htmL



Hmmm, I wasn't that impressed with that chick, although she was very sweet.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2003)

that's because you are _forced_ to hang out with all sorts of beauties ... you're actually becoming imune to beautiful women I think.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2003)

The overwhelming feedback at the Mr O was that VPX came with the FINEST crew of hotties! I'm still getting emails about it. We had a couple of bodybuilders, fitness, figure, and some basic boob and butt gals. Something for everyone's taste.

We also had some very intelligent gals, and some that had IQs far lower than the temperature in Vegas...far lower, LOL.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that's because you are _forced_ to hang out with all sorts of beauties ... you're actually becoming imune to beautiful women I think.



NT, how come I didn't meet you?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not sure.  We got caught up in the whole expo thing.  We were by your booth several times in the morning.  We got there right when it opened and thought we could meet you before things got busy, but we missed you.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> We have the same taste
> 
> Nice mid-section on this chick too.....



wow, nice abs!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hmmm, I wasn't that impressed with that chick, although she was very sweet.



Sheesh and I thought I was picky!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks Les.
> definately not taken this time of year
> last May before Nationals.
> ...



  I'm not a supplement company but I will be there watching the show!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Pony cant wait to meet you 

psst that was a hint for GP to get his booty in gear and convince his company to go


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no i bet they feel like hard apples
> 
> BTW Kuso your not comparing the overall figure winner to those last chicks are you? cause there is NO comparisons.



I agree with you Jenny.. I bet some nice natural boobies would feel sooo much nicer pressed against their chests!  They wouldn't have to worry about popping them.  
 
I know my BF was very happy to find out mine were REAL.... he was actually shocked.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The overwhelming feedback at the Mr O was that VPX came with the FINEST crew of hotties! I'm still getting emails about it. We had a couple of bodybuilders, fitness, figure, and some basic boob and butt gals. Something for everyone's taste.
> 
> We also had some very intelligent gals, and some that had IQs far lower than the temperature in Vegas...far lower, LOL.


Hey GP

Where are the pics of the male hotties?????????? 
And I don't mean those freakish monsters!!!!  Blah!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Well no one is shocked that my mini boobies are real


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey GP
> 
> Where are the pics of the male hotties??????????
> And I don't mean those freakish monsters!!!!  Blah!!!



I'll ask Alex, the VPX photog! However, I'm sure his assignment was as follows:

1-take pics of all female hotties
2-take more pics of the female hotties
3-check to make sure you took enough pics of the female hotties


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> It was a joke I met Gopro at the Olympia. And he was quite large


Not to worry Les,my post was a joke also,
 
I hope you took like that???


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2003)

Gp, it looks like a fun time, like we discussed.just by the pics, you're in awesome shape big man!!!!!the goatee and the bald look i agree with as well. we gotta hook up in March and kill that cow as well as getting a workout  bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> As for the girls with boobies and skinny...well i think that they need some muscle chicks in there  HEY GP dont you ?



I'm with J'Bo!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Naw Lorraine,

All we need are the skinny girls with boobies.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Very georgeous girl Prince, but I think the abs don't do her justice.
I think all those muscles and cuts on girls look ugly ...   I definately have to give her credit though, her abs definately put mine to shame. 



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> wow, nice abs!


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Naw Lorraine,
> 
> All we need are the skinny girls with boobies.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Just teasin ya Lorraine.... 



> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Just teasin ya Lorraine....



Yeah, I know.  But I won't take my  back


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Very georgeous girl Prince, but I think the abs don't do her justice.
> I think all those muscles and cuts on girls look ugly ...   I definately have to give her credit though, her abs definately put mine to shame.



wrong place to post that kind of comment 

your just jealous cause she thinks bowling is for geeks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

J'Bo....that was good.

Also, thanks for posting in my journal.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Also  --  Randy is cool cat.  

Lorraine is AWESOME..........and I'll see her again in March.

nite everyone..

GP  --  The pics are awesome.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

JBO,    Your right!  I'll admit it 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> wrong place to post that kind of comment
> 
> your just jealous cause she thinks bowling is for geeks


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2003)

I must say that the pic of GP's tri has given me new motivation! Looking good Eric!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'll ask Alex, the VPX photog! However, I'm sure his assignment was as follows:
> 
> 1-take pics of all female hotties
> ...


Yeah.. OK we girls don't like looking at those hot fitness DUDES..  GP please discuss the oversight at your next staff meeting, chicks shop VPX TOO!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

wholly.........<Beep> Sapphire.........

I'll keep my comments to myself


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> wholly.........<Beep> Sapphire.........
> 
> I'll keep my comments to myself



Comments about what?  Hot guys?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2003)

What? No g-string?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> What? No g-string?


Ohhh my avi...  no DG, no g-string....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2003)

Dang!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh go look at GP's tricep again...


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2003)

happy to oblige Sapphire!  anytime I tell ya.  anytime I'll look at that photo again!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2003)

hey - does anyone happen to know who the woman in red with the amazing abs is?  looks like she was wearing a met-rx shirt in one of the photos but no indication of her name anywhere....

anyone recognize her?


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey - does anyone happen to know who the woman in red with the amazing abs is?  looks like she was wearing a met-rx shirt in one of the photos but no indication of her name anywhere....
> 
> anyone recognize her?



Davana Medina.  She won the Figure Olympia.


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2003)

Eh LO!!!! 
How have you been ???
Long time no see!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 8, 2003)

GOPRO!!!  Hey buddy I just looked at the photos and they are awesome!!!  You have the clearest Olympia pics on your site then anywhere that I've seen!   And as for YOU!!  Good God Almighty Eric, you Look big as all heck! And the Tricep looks outstanding even though it's your weak arm as you put it. hahaha   Now I can print one and show peeeps your pic and brag that your my friend!!!  hahahahaha 
 "Hey, see this pic?  I know this guy."   Hi supermarket checkout lady! Here is my money and see this picture?  This is a friend of mine."    
"OK baby, turn a little this way...yeaa  just like that baby! Come real close to me nice and tight... Oh yeeaaa,, now look at this pic.  See this guy?  He is a friend of mine!"   hahahahaha


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> happy to oblige Sapphire!  anytime I tell ya.  anytime I'll look at that photo again!



Actually NG I was telling DG to go check out GP's tricep...  but I am sure GP would prefer YOU looking at it!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

hahaha  look at  your post again Saphire.   'NG telling DG to see GP's.  Lots of abbreviations just made me laugh.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Yaaa know....GOPRO after seeing your most recent pictures of yourself, ummm well how do I put this nicely.   Your uuaaa  ummm  a LITTLE PRISON BITCH!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA    Sorry I couldn't help my self big guy.  You know your my inspiration.  (STILL waiting for the updated Power, RR, S  workout damnit)


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahaha  look at  your post again Saphire.   'NG telling DG to see GP's.  Lots of abbreviations just made me laugh.



That is funny FS!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yaaa know....GOPRO after seeing your most recent pictures of yourself, ummm well how do I put this nicely.   Your uuaaa  ummm  a LITTLE PRISON BITCH!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA    Sorry I couldn't help my self big guy.  You know your my inspiration.  (STILL waiting for the updated Power, RR, S  workout damnit)



Yikes FS!!  Will you please stop complimenting GP so heavily??  His head is gonna be as big as that tricep of his soon!!  
I doubt you need to show a pic of GP to meet a woman!!      Ya know not all chickies lke their guys sooooo huge.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks Lorraine!  i didn't recognize her.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah FS,  I agree with Sapphire on that one..  Come on man!
Kill that low self esteem and lets talk confidence here FS.  Flush GP's pictures down toilet, you don't need those.  (No offense GP of course)   A compliment to GP is fine, but your going to far man... 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yikes FS!!  Will you please stop complimenting GP so heavily??  His head is gonna be as big as that tricep of his soon!!
> I doubt you need to show a pic of GP to meet a woman!!      Ya know not all chickies lke their guys sooooo huge.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

Of course no offense to GP.. he is my trainer, BUT I much prefer a smaller ripped guy.. like Brad Pitt.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Now give me Cameron Diaz or Reese Witherspoon and I will be happy   Or for that matter, Meg Ryan 
But I'm sure the hell not going to flash GP's picture at em 
(just teasin ya FS)


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

WEll I hear what your all saying about my excessive compliments to GOPRO but what you all don't know is how I was in a MAJOR RUT before meeting him,, He lit a big fire under me and gave me a Workout Routine that has been nothing short but UNBELIEVABLE.  I've never seen gains like this (naturally) before in my life.  I owe the guy alot and if I seem to over exaggerate my complements then so be it.  As far as I'm concerned he earned it.   As for the picture of GP,, it was just a freeken joke.  I'm married and only have to impress nobody.  Wife can give two craps what I look like.  She believes in unconditional love.  I could be fat but a good person and that would be fine for her.   As for any other women, I'm not interested nor do I look for complements or want them.  I've said before that my motivation comes from negative comments.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Of course no offense to GP.. he is my trainer, BUT I much prefer a smaller ripped guy.. like Brad Pitt.



Brad Pitt?  Ok he is a good looking guy but a heavy wind would knock him on his butt.  hahahahaha     Seriously I hear you Saph and I can understand that.  I personnally look at many pros and think it is too much.  I don't prefer the 300 pound BB look either.   I find the look of a  Milos Sarcev, Bob Paris or a Rich Gaspari more appealing myself.  If I were to model myself after anyone it would be after one of those guys.  There was a time I was bigger then Gaspari (he and I were training partners) and even though being that big had it's perks, I still felt better when I was around 240.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Well if that's the case FS you holdin out on me....Send some of those workout programs my way man


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

They are in the Training section. Called GOPROS WORKOUT.  it is called POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK.   Several people in here including TANK are using it and if you ever saw TANK you'd be doing the workout too.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Eh LO!!!!
> How have you been ???
> Long time no see!!!



Hey Dero~I'm good.  Been busy.  Haven't even had the time to lurk.   How have you been?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> They are in the Training section. Called GOPROS WORKOUT.  it is called POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK.   Several people in here including TANK are using it and if you ever saw TANK you'd be doing the workout too.


sheesh, thanks Fire!!!! and thanks to GP as well. its a great program
 and i'd say that you're doing great with it as well friend!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Dragon Lady, nice to see you lurking around. hope all is well!!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow, alot has been happening here since I've been gone!

Thanks to everyone for all the nice things that you have said on here. I will soon be posting some awesome pics from the Show of Strength. 

Our photographer Alex Gonzalez is the best in the industry and the photos will prove it. Plus I will write an in depth review of the show, which I watched right along side of all of the photogs...
front row center where I could literally put my feet up on the stage. It was cool!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Wow, alot has been happening here since I've been gone!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the nice things that you have said on here. I will soon be posting some awesome pics from the Show of Strength.
> ...


   life is good, ah more fitness pics i assume!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey guys!!! Good to see you both!  And as for my complements, your both well deserving and the 2 guys I respect the most on here when it comes to this sport.  As for you Tank eating some of the stuff you eat  (yuck)  and GP,, you aint giving me any discounts on your products or free samples so bite me.  With that said  WELCOME BACK GP.  hahahahahaha


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Ahhh Yes, I did take note of that program awhile back. Gopro even posted nice graphic images of each exercise.  The program was layed out very nicely within his website.   Turns out the program I have been working on is extremely similar to his however.  I've been tailing off on the last phase, then I was going to give gopros a try...  It was very kind of him to post it for us.
Thanks again gopro.   And I don't think I need to see tank to know he is a monster.  Just based on what I've heard tells me that .   Tank was one of the first guys I spoke to when I found this forum.  I will definately call upon tank should I have a flat tire on the road and forget my jack.  Tank can lift the car for me while I change the tire ...  Just kiddin Tank...   Greetings my friend.




> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> They are in the Training section. Called GOPROS WORKOUT.  it is called POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK.   Several people in here including TANK are using it and if you ever saw TANK you'd be doing the workout too.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Randy go to the old members picture thread.  click on thread starter at the top of the names and that will put  them in alphabetical order, look up Tank and you will find some pictures.  You just can't post on there anymore.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Randy after you put them in alpha order go to page 10.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Randy easer new for you.  look at the bottom of Tanks last post you will see a line there where you click on "profile  PM Search Buddy Gallery  edit/delete  quote.    Click on Gallery and you will see his pictures.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Damn Tank, what a pitbull .   Awsome build man.   And that was all build on natural bodybuilding?  Wow!  If that is true that is something to be proud of.  Don't see many naturals looking that big.   Great Job Tank.  Your an inspiration here to all.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh and thanks for pointing me out to Tanks photos FS.  I swore I checked his gallery before and didn't see any pictures.. Maybe they were posted recently.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 11, 2003)

yep your right Randy but they were in the members pic area.  There are some over there not in his gallory.  You should still take a wander over there.  I'm in there too!!!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Brad Pitt?  Ok he is a good looking guy but a heavy wind would knock him on his butt.  hahahahaha     Seriously I hear you Saph and I can understand that.  I personnally look at many pros and think it is too much.  I don't prefer the 300 pound BB look either.   I find the look of a  Milos Sarcev, Bob Paris or a Rich Gaspari more appealing myself.  If I were to model myself after anyone it would be after one of those guys.  There was a time I was bigger then Gaspari (he and I were training partners) and even though being that big had it's perks, I still felt better when I was around 240.



I don't particularly find those over inflated men attractive.. but that's ME.  I respect the work it takes to look that way.. but as far as being attracted to them...YUCK.    I also find men like that have a tendency to be very vain, looking in the mirror too often can do that... 

SO sweet what you said about your wife....  unconditional love ROCKS!!  THAT, my friend, is way more attractive than any huge tricep or ripped ab in MY book.  She is a lucky girl, I love a faithful loving man.  

ANd as far as Brad Pitt goes, still prefer his bod to anything bigger...  BUT my sweetie has the BEST body I have ever seen  and HE is all I want.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WEll I hear what your all saying about my excessive compliments to GOPRO but what you all don't know is how I was in a MAJOR RUT before meeting him,, He lit a big fire under me and gave me a Workout Routine that has been nothing short but UNBELIEVABLE.  I've never seen gains like this (naturally) before in my life.  I owe the guy alot and if I seem to over exaggerate my complements then so be it.  As far as I'm concerned he earned it.   As for the picture of GP,, it was just a freeken joke.  I'm married and only have to impress nobody.  Wife can give two craps what I look like.  She believes in unconditional love.  I could be fat but a good person and that would be fine for her.   As for any other women, I'm not interested nor do I look for complements or want them.  I've said before that my motivation comes from negative comments.



You are a sweet husband... and I was sorta teasing you about GP.  I knew you were joking about the pic..... (at least I hoped you were)


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah sweet husband FS  
But I'm not married so I can flirt with Sapphire :


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Yeah sweet husband FS
> But I'm not married so I can flirt with Sapphire :


Now Randy... FS IS a sweet husband.... sounds very loyal.  Love that....
 

And why would you want to flirt with me when you are dating Cameron Diaz and Reese Witherspoon???    
I am not blonde... maybe some "blonde" highlights (from the sun OF COURSE)


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Absolutely Sapphire,  I'm not disputing that.  I'm just emphasizing that I am not married so that I can flirt with you


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey, you added that last part after I already had replied


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Sapphire,

I appreciate brunettes too


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 11, 2003)

Actually my hair is sorta reddish... with blond highlights.... look at my pics in the gallery.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

You look beautiful Sapphire, nice pictures.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

I like my men big if anyone cares


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm not even going to respond to that one   This is a family chat room


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I like my men big if anyone cares



Yeah me too.... oh wait a minute... you meant muscles??  Oh never mind.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You look beautiful Sapphire, nice pictures.



Thanks Randy!


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm glad that everyone has just made my thread their own little place to chat, LOL.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

dont you like us here? 
admit it you love being whore-a-fied


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah come on GP, you like us, don't you???  Most of the comments are about your bulge...    (ing tricep)


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont you like us here?
> admit it you love being whore-a-fied



I know I like it when YOU are here...


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah come on GP, you like us, don't you???  Most of the comments are about your bulge...    (ing tricep)



LOL Sapphire...you know I love you!


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

whore-a-fied.......  That term kind of has a ring to it


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Sapphire...  I have a (BULG)ing  Tricep too  Now the (ing) may not be as big as GOpro yet, but the other is  
Wait! Did I say that 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah come on GP, you like us, don't you???  Most of the comments are about your bulge...    (ing tricep)


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> LOL Sapphire...you know I love you!



Right back at ya.... Coach!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I know I like it when YOU are here...



Thanks :blush:


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Hey Sapphire...  I have a (BULG)ing  Tricep too  Now the (ing) may not be as big as GOpro yet, but the other is
> Wait! Did I say that



Hmmm... is that so??  Very interesting Randy..  

Now one question, how do you know how big GP's bulge is?


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hmmm... is that so??  Very interesting Randy..
> 
> Now one question, how do you know how big GP's bulge is?



Damn good question darling! Don't think I have any of "those" photos posted! Wait, I sent a few to J'bo...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Damn good question darling! Don't think I have any of "those" photos posted! Wait, I sent a few to J'bo...




    
those pics are only for your honey bun, huh???  Very sweet GP....  what a cute couple you and J'Bo would be.... you can compare 6 packs during.....cardio


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

I did put my foot in my mouth on that one didn't I Sapphire.
Well I was just testing to see how perceptive you were my dear 




> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hmmm... is that so??  Very interesting Randy..
> 
> Now one question, how do you know how big GP's bulge is?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I did put my foot in my mouth on that one didn't I Sapphire.
> Well I was just testing to see how perceptive you were my dear



Oh Baby I am very perceptive among other things...


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

But I think you deserve one of these for that Bulge comment..


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> But I think you deserve one of these for that Bulge comment..



What do plan on doing with that tongue??  Just curious...


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Now that sounds like a very enticing statement my sweet 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh Baby I am very perceptive among other things...


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Sapphire,

You bad bad girl 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> What do plan on doing with that tongue??  Just curious...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Sapphire,
> 
> You bad bad girl



Moi???  BAD???  I have NO idea what you are talking about..
 

But FYI the tongue is my second favorite organ....


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> But FYI the tongue is my second favorite organ....


<GULP> 

I THINK I'M ON FIRE HERE. 
CAN SOMEONE PLEASE PUT ME OUT


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> <GULP>
> 
> I THINK I'M ON FIRE HERE.
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE PUT ME OUT




My favorite organ is the heart!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

And I know the guys are going to rip me up on this one 
But oh well here it goes....

And a sweet heart you have Sapphire....
That is one of the best qualities one can have


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

and her ass aint too bad either


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> And I know the guys are going to rip me up on this one
> But oh well here it goes....
> 
> ...


Why thank you Randy! You are a really nice guy too!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and her ass aint too bad either


Speaking of asses.. I just tortured mine at the gym... GOOD LORD is my tush sore ALREADY!!!  I need a hot bath and a good tush massage.... 
 

And coming from the hottest ass in town....  that was a real compliment!  Thanks Sexy!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

hottest ass in town  you have got to be kiddin me 
thanks though.
i am killin my butt tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I need a hot bath and a good tush massage....


i was gonna say i could help you with that Sapph but there's only one tushy i wanna rub my hands on..... "the Precious"


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

That sure is a coincidence....It just so happens that I am an ass massage specialist Sapphire...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> i was gonna say i could help you with that Sapph but there's only one tushy i wanna rub my hands on..... "the Precious"


Oh That's fine with me Ris.  I have the only butt massager I will ever need or want right here!!!  MY PRECIOUS sweetie!!!

Have you thought about counseling concerning your J'Bo obsession???


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Ahhhhhh, and I was looking forward to that massage


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hottest ass in town  you have got to be kiddin me
> thanks though.
> i am killin my butt tomorrow


Ahhh..... J  have you seen Ris's AVI???  You're welcome Sexy!


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

I didn't really mean I was an ass massage specialist.  I just meant that it would be special to massage Sapphires ass


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ahhhhhh, and I was looking forward to that massage


Ohh thanks for the offer Randy!!  BUT I am so in love with my baby!  That's him in the pics with me....  BUT you are a sweetheart......


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Your Welcome Sapphire,  I figured a beauty like you was already attached.  I too have a sweetheart.  I was just havin some fun with ya   You know what they say, nothin wrong with a little harmless flirting.  Like FS though, I am very faithful.  I just tease a little more than FS you might say


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Well just got back from the ole video store.  Slapped on some chickens on the barbecue, and gettin ready to watch Dumb and Dumber   I hear Jim Carey is a crackup in that one.  Then as an encore, I picked up the latest Terminator .   Helps brighten up the middle of the week you might say. 

Oh, and J'BO, I got my bowling ball back today


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

Randy...bowling ball back hey  well where are the pics? 

Ris...your precious is shaping up to win her pro card this year..date has been set and comp. is now in Aug instead of May.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Ya want some pics of my bowling ball ..... Here is my ball right here J'bo 

That sounds exciting aobut your pro card entry.  I bet you'll win hands down J'BO...  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

thats hilarious  Monster Bruiser hey


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2003)

My thread has now become the resident coffee house


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Your Welcome Sapphire,  I figured a beauty like you was already attached.  I too have a sweetheart.  I was just havin some fun with ya   You know what they say, nothin wrong with a little harmless flirting.  Like FS though, I am very faithful.  I just tease a little more than FS you might say



Well your sweetheart is a very lucky girl!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> My thread has now become the resident coffee house



Yes.. I'll have a large fat free mocha java, please.. and a chocolate donut. 

 Just don't tell my coach.....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

i will have a chicken breast with mango salsa and basmati rice please 
made that last week in Calgary and it was GREAT!


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2003)

Thank you Sapphire  That was very kind of you.
Your man is very lucky as well to have such a special person as yourself as well. 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Well your sweetheart is a very lucky girl!


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry Gopro,  Didn't mean to spill coffee all over your thread 



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> My thread has now become the resident coffee house


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2003)

I had 2 barbecue chicken breasts last night, some brocolli,  a piece of sour dough french bread,  and a salad loaded with orange bell peppers, mushrooms, garbonzo beans,  cuccumbers....Was yummie 

Oh, and you like my Monster Bruiser  Ball J'BO 
I just learned how to do the hook last night.  Maybe in a few months you will see me on TV with the pros (just kidding )   You should of seen the guys ball that was bowling next to me, it was awsome.  It was one of those clear bowling balls with what looked like a real skull in the middle.  Now Satan would of liked that one 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i will have a chicken breast with mango salsa and basmati rice please
> made that last week in Calgary and it was GREAT!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Thank you Sapphire  That was very kind of you.
> Your man is very lucky as well to have such a special person as yourself as well.



I am lucky to have him too!!!  I can be quite the handful...


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Well that can only be a good thing for him Sapphire 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am lucky to have him too!!!  I can be quite the handful...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well that can only be a good thing for him Sapphire



Sometimes...  but I can be quite the imp.. (as a friend of mine told me the other day)


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

What is a imp?


----------



## Kelly (Nov 14, 2003)

Randy, I noticed you changed your Icon to the Hulk.

Are you as strong and big as the Hulk?


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

"Stronger!"  I am the Hulk Kelly


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> What is a imp?



An imp is a mischievous, sorta naughty little creature... can't help it, that's just me!


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> My thread has now become the resident coffee house


Finally!!!!Les has found a replacement(Les' Coffee House)!!!!!
Do you deliver??? 
 
 E.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

I think I might get in trouble for asking any more questions Sapphire  



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> An imp is a mischievous, sorta naughty little creature... can't help it, that's just me!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I think I might get in trouble for asking any more questions Sapphire


Yeah we had better stop here...   you get the picture.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

BUMP for Fitgirl!!!


----------

